# please keep little Ethan in your hearts



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We need your prayers and good thoughts for little Ethan, he will have a big day ahead of him
IVIG blood antibodies and steroids and blood work and xrays, my daughter Charity said they will be in the hospital for 8 hours. I am praying the specialists' will have good news.
I thank you in advance, and will update you as soon as I know


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Paula ... Ethan has been in my prayers all along. However, I will make sure to say special prayers and think positive thoughts that his day at the hospital ends with only positive news. 

My heart and prayers are with all of Ethan's family. 

Love and hugs for you, Paula.:heart:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I will keep you in my thoughts :heart: I am sure everything will turn out great! Stay strong :heart:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Keeping Ethan in my prayers. Hugs

Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh, please keep us updated.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for little Ethan....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry little Ethan has to go through all this. Prayers being said for the poor little guy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He's on the top of my prayer list today, Paula. Praying that all goes well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my, I feel so bad for poor little Ethan and your whole family. Prayers for the best....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers being lifted.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Certainly will be saying additional prayers for Ethan!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Praying Ethan gets good news today.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

sending prayers and well wishes to Little Ethan and all of your family.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sending out positive thoughts for your grandson.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sending love and comfort to Ethan and all of his family.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for Ethan and his family,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - is this follow up to his condition before or is he having issues again? Of course either way I am praying for him and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Keeping Ethan in my prayers.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You always have our prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hoping for good news and sending loving thoughts to little Ethan.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for little Ethan your way, Paula!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Saying special prayers for little Ethan and your family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- you know that Ethan has constantly been in my prayers since he first got sick. I know that our Lord will intervene and help him get better.

Looking for good news from the docotors today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - is this follow up to his condition before or is he having issues again? Of course either way I am praying for him and your family. :grouphug:


this is the follow up from a month or so ago
They will find out tomorrow the results
Charity said little Ethan was such a brave little guy, he didn't like all the poking with needles, but was so still during the x rays.
As soon as he was placed in his car seat he was fast asleep:wub:
i'll update tomorrow


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

As always, Paula, Ethan and the rest of the family will be in our prayers. He's such a little trooper, hoping for good news!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sending prayers and hugs your way for little Ethan.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We will be thinking of little Ethan - I hope all turns out well for him - he deserves some good news.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> this is the follow up from a month or so ago
> They will find out tomorrow the results
> Charity said little Ethan was such a brave little guy, he didn't like all the poking with needles, but was so still during the x rays.
> As soon as he was placed in his car seat he was fast asleep:wub:
> i'll update tomorrow


Aww, sweet boy. He's so brave. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, praying hard for good news on Ethan's test results today.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula - just checking to see if there's any news from yesterday.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

No update yet Lynn, thanks for asking


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Checking in too. I hope you will be hearing good news soon.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I keep on checking in for updates.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Me too, I hope all goes well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Talked to my daughter called the specialist, he is suppose to get back to her tonight, I will update you as soon as I hear something


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Talked to my daughter called the specialist, he is suppose to get back to her tonight, I will update you as soon as I hear something


Paula, I almost called you this evening. But, I will wait until tomorrow or later this week. It sounds as though you might have some information about Ethan's test results tonight yet. 

What time is it where Charity lives? 

I wish I could hug you in person right now.:heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She is in the same time zone as me, pacific, so we wait:blush: I do wish his specialists were better about getting back to the parents:angry:, they just leave you hanging:blink: last time it was a month:w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> She is in the same time zone as me, pacific, so we wait:blush: I do wish his specialists were better about getting back to the parents:angry:, they just leave you hanging:blink: last time it was a month:w00t:


Well, I can understand that certain lab test results might take longer ... probably sometimes at least a week to ten days. However, I would hope Ethan's doctors can give his family some kind of time frame on how long it will take. The waiting has got to be so difficult.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Still praying. Hugs


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm just seeing this,I pray he will be ok...rayer:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Praying for good news with regard to little Ethan. I've been praying since you first told us about his situation.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of hugs and prayers Paula.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

still no news:blush:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sorry Paula, hopefully great news soon.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

I will keep Ethan in my prayers. I hope that the surgery will be successful!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just received this text
Dr. Said labs look good and no concerns with the x ray, he said things look stable. Yay
Ethan will have these tests done again in Sept.
We are thrilled and thanking the Lord
I know he's doing well because of all the prayers you have been saying and all the good thoughts, thank you sooooo much.
The Specialist's say there is no cure....... but we know better. Praise the Lord


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:chili: :chili: :chili: I'm so happy Ethan's tests were good!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- great news!!! I know that the Lord is watching over little Ethan and hearing our prayers. Praise God. 

Will continue to keep this special boy in my prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, thank goodness I am reading such good news! I am so happy for all of you. Thank you, God. My prayers will continue for Ethan ... that future test results will bring everyone more good news.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:biggrin::tender::Happy_Dance: So happy to hear this good news! :w00t:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So very happy that he is doing so well.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the great news! I promise my prayers will never stop! Blessings to you and your family!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula..so happy to see the good-news update on Ethan! Prayers are continuing!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:thmbup: Good news, Paula. I know that whether we post or not, we hold Ethan, you and your family in our hearts and prayers. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news about Ethan!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love hearing good news! That sweet boy has so many prayers going up for him


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lydiatug said:


> Love hearing good news! That sweet boy has so many prayers going up for him




oh yes Lydia, I know in my heart the reason he is doing so well is because of prayer, and when I needed prayer I knew where to come. I know God hears our prayers here on SM, I just can't wait till the day comes that I can say Ethan is healed, a miracle for sure., God's timing is perfect


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I haven't been posting much but have been keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your prayers, we have such busy lives, just my knowing you are praying for my grandson brings tears to my eyes, I love all of you


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am just seeing this! Wonderful news!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I know you're keeping the faith, as are we all! Hugs Paula!



Matilda's mommy said:


> oh yes Lydia, I know in my heart the reason he is doing so well is because of prayer, and when I needed prayer I knew where to come. I know God hears our prayers here on SM, I just can't wait till the day comes that I can say Ethan is healed, a miracle for sure., God's timing is perfect


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So happy to hear the good news on Ethan. Will continue prayers and positive thoughts. :Sunny Smile:


----------

